# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής ονόματος χρήστη?

## baladofatsas

Την καλησπέρα μου, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να αλλάξω όνομα χρήστη. Το συγκεκριμένο το είχα παλιά και τώρα περισσότερο για λόγους ομοιομορφίας θα ήθελα να το αλλάξω σε αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ παντού...

----------


## moutoulos

Μπορείς ... μέχρι και αλλαγή φύλου μπορούμε να κάνουμε  :Biggrin: .
Οχι βέβαια εμείς (mod), αλλά ο admin gRooV.



Θα τον "ενοχλήσεις" εσύ, ή θα του το μεταβιβάσω εγώ ?. Αν το 
κάνω εγώ ... θέλω 50€ :hahahha: .

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ θέλω 40 σπάω την πιάτσα, η πας εδώ και στέλνεις. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sendmessage.php

----------


## baladofatsas

Ευχαριστώ παίδες!! Και αλλαγή φύλου ε?? οκ...

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι αμε, θα σου κολλησουν μια εξτρα θηλυκη ακιδοσειρα απο πανω. :P

----------


## soler

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Να ρωτήσω εδώ μιας και δεν βρήκα κάπου στο φόρουμ απάντηση.
Αγγελία πρέπει να έχω συγκεκριμένο αριθμό μηνυμάτων για να δημοσιεύσω;

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι ... 20 ποστ.

----------


## agis68

> Ναι ... 20 ποστ.



ή μου δίνεις εμένα 20 ευρώπουλα και μου στελνεις πμ με την αγγελία και στην βάζω (την αγγελία)  :Tongue2:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> ή μου δίνεις εμένα 20 ευρώπουλα και μου στελνεις πμ με την αγγελία και στην βάζω (την αγγελία)



χαχαχαχα καλό με έκανες και γέλασα :Tongue2: 
Εγώ με 10ευρώ. Ρίχνω τις τιμές. χαχαχαχα

----------


## agis68

> χαχαχαχα καλό με έκανες και γέλασα
> Εγώ με 10ευρώ. Ρίχνω τις τιμές. χαχαχαχα



ε για αυτό δεν πάει μπροστά αυτός ο τόπος γιατί υπάρχουν τύποι σαν εσένα και τον Κώστα που χαλάνε τη πιάτσα :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα έχει και αγιασμό συντονιστή όμως.

ΑΑΑΜΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΝΝΝ!

----------

johnpats (15-01-16)

----------


## johnpats

> Εμένα έχει και αγιασμό συντονιστή όμως.
> 
> ΑΑΑΜΜΗΗΗΗΗΗΝΝΝ!



Χαχαχχαχαχα


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk

----------


## baladofatsas

Έστειλα εδώ και μια βδομάδα αλλά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση για την αλλαγή του username μου... Τι κάνω??

----------


## moutoulos

Λίγη υπομονή ...

----------


## baladofatsas

Έχω μπόλικη!!  :Wink:   :OK:

----------


## finos

> ή μου δίνεις εμένα 20 ευρώπουλα και μου στελνεις πμ με την αγγελία και στην βάζω (την αγγελία)



Κάτι σαν βόλεϊ δωματίου
 *Spoiler:*       εσύ μου την σηκωνεις εγώ στην καρφωνω  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## baladofatsas

Τελικά να το πάρω απόφαση οτι δεν γίνεται? Να κάνω άλλο προφίλ??

----------


## navar

εμενα το nick σου πάντως μαρεσει !!!! 
σε φωτίζει και αναδεικνύει και τα μάτια σου !

----------


## moutoulos

Γίνεται ... 

Αυτό που δεν γίνεται είναι να βρούμε τον admin άμεσα. Νομίζω οτι θα είμαι 
ο πρώτος HyperMod που θα απολύσει Admin. Θα του πω να περάσει απο το
λογιστήριο ...

Γιάννη λίγο ακόμα υπομονή. Θα τον ξανά-ειδοποιήσω ...

----------


## nestoras

> Έχω μπόλικη!!



Πάντως, να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι και το nickname σου να αλλάξεις πάλι θα είσαι γνωστός σαν "πρώην" μπαλαντόφατσας!!  :Razz: 

Είναι σαν το ανέκδοτο που λέει: και χίλιες γέφυρες να φτιάξεις, μία φορά να τον "φάς", π@@στης θα είσαι κι όχι Μηχανικός...

----------


## baladofatsas

XAXAXAXA θεοί!!!

----------


## gRooV

> Έστειλα εδώ και μια βδομάδα αλλά ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση για την αλλαγή του username μου... Τι κάνω??



καλημέρα,
δεν εχω λάβει μηνύμα σου με το καινούριο όνομα χρήστη που επιθυμείς. στείλε μου πάλι να το κάνουμε άμεσα.

----------

